# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  بکارگیری فونت ایران سیستم

## javidtaheri

در مورد نحوه استفاده از فونت ایران سیستم در دلفی 7 راهنمایی میخواهم
ضمنا این فونت را از کجا میشود بدست اورد

----------


## راحله سعادتی

اگه کسی فونت ایران سیستم داره به ما هم بده

----------


## javad_hosseiny

مشکل خاصی در نحوه استفاده کردن از فونت ایران سیستم نیست (البته اگر منظور شما اشاره به نام این فایل باشد) 
والا ایران سیستم نام کدپیچی بود که در زمان قدیم (عصر Dos) جزو متداول ترین نوع کدپیچ اطلاعات بوده (البته کدپیچ های دیگری همچون پانیذ, سایه, نور و.... نیز بودند) 
(کافی که تنظیم گزینه فونت آبجکت موردنظر خود را به نام فونت ایران سیستم قرار دهید)
(البته لازم به ذکر است که خود فایل فونت iransystem از نوع fon است که تک سایز می باشد لیکن فونتهایی با این استاندارد (ایران سیستم) نیز وجود دارد که هنوز برخی از آن استفاده می کنند و بصورت truetype بوده و امکان تغییر سایز را نیز به شما می دهند.

(که یکی از موارد استفاده آن این است که شما بخواهید اطلاعات دیتابیس خود را بین داس و ویندوز مشترک نگه دارید) 
 ( به طور مثال یکی از برنامه های قدیمی بنده که چیزی حدود 200 مگابایت اطلاعات داشت (نرم افزار کشف الرجال) با همین کدپیچ بوده تا برنامه های داس و ویندوز از یک مجموعه فایل استفاده کنند)

نهایتا جهت استفاده بنده دو نمونه فونت تروتایپ (طبق کدپیچ ایران سیستم) و خود فایل فونت ایران سیستم (fon) را اینجا قرار می دهم.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

اگر در مورد استفاده از این نوع فونت ها ( FON ) در برنامه نویسی با دلفی ( تجربه نرم افزار کشف الرجال ) اطلاعاتی هر چند مختصر دارید ، لطفا یک نمونه طریقه استفاده ( ورود اطلاعات با کیبورد انگلیسی و نمایش کلمات فارسی ) از این فونت را ضمیمه کنید ...

با تشکر ...

----------


## javad_hosseiny

در رابطه با استفاده از این فونت در دریافت فارسی من یک نمونه قدیمی get فارسی داشتم که اون قدیم (با پاسکال و تحت داس) ازش استفاده می کردم و اوائل هم اون به ویندوز (دلفی) تبدیل کرده بودم و در برنامه ها استفاده می کردم ولی بعدش که بی خیال پشتیبانی اطلاعات محیط داس شدم اون رو هم کنار گذاشتم 
(در رابطه با نمونه سورس هم متاسفانه مورد ارتقاء یافته تحت ویندوزش را پیدا نکردم ولی سورس قدیمی تحت داسش را دارم خواستی بگو برات بفرستم)
ولیکن در نرم افزار کشف الرجال با توجه به اینکه برنامه اصلی را خیلی وقت پیش تحت داس و با فاکس نوشته بودم و نمی خواستیم در نسخه تحت ویندوز یک سی دی جداگانه ارائه دهیم الزاما باید کاری می کردم که در نسخه تحت ویندوز نیز از همون اطلاعات استفاده بشه (به هنگام نمایش, جستجو و ....) این از توضیحات که الزام به انجام این کار داشتم 
(یعنی اینکه با همون اطلاعات باید کار کنم)
ولیکن راجع به نحوه استفاده مشکل خاصی نبود به هنگام نمایش که از فونت ولی عصر (با همان آرایش استاندارد ایران سیستم که در فایل ضمیمه بالا قرار دادم) استفاده می کردم (البته در برخی از جاها (با توجه به طراحی گرافیکی ضمینه فرم های برنامه که در برخی جاها محدودیت داشتم) ) و در جاهای دیگر که با توجه به زمینه و محیط فرم و یا محیط های ریپورت (گزارش چاپی) با استفاده از توابع تبدیل کدپیچ به کدپیچ عربیک ویندوز تبدیل می کردم و سپس نمایش می دادم.
و به هنگام جستجو نیز بالعکس از تابعی جهت تغییر کدپیچ از ویندوز به ایران سیستم (dos) استفاده می کردم .
(البته این تجربه برای گذشته بود سال 76 نسخه اولیه برنامه تحت داس را تکمیل کرده بودم و در سال 79 نسخه تحت ویندوزش ارائه شد (والبته این نرم افزار در نمایشگاه بین المللی نرم افزارهای علوم اسلامی سال 80 اول شد) )

----------


## bbc_monir

من برای طراحی خروجی روی پوزهای بانکی احتیاج به فونت ایران سیستم دارم. راستش اولین بار هست که دارم با خروجی پوزها کار می کنم و خیلی اطلاعات زیادی ندارم.
اگر کسی اطلاعات و یا تجربه ای داره ممنون می شم بهم کمک کنه.

----------


## da1349

سلام و درود فراوان
یک برنامه شبیه ساز پایان یونیکس دارم که در ویندوز XP بخوبی کار می‌کند
وقتی این برنامه را در ویندوز ۷ یا ۸.۱ یا ۱۰ اجرا می کنم دو اشکال زیر ظاهر می شود:
۱. عدم نمایش عدد "یک"
۲. عدم نمایش حرف "الف چسبان"

قلم بکار برده شده همخانواده TRAN System (با پسوند FON) می باشد
به نظر می رسد که این مشکل از خود قلم فارسی نباشد بلکه تفاوتی است که ویندوز XP با ویندوزهای نسل بعد از خود دارد

لذا خواهشمند است در خصوص تفاوت ویندوز XP با ویندوزهای نسل بعد خود در خصوص نمایش قلم IRAN System اگر مطلبی می دانید اینجا قرار دهید؟
همچنین در خصوص رفع مشکل یاد شده اگر می توانید راهنمایی فرمایید. با سپاس

----------


## hanis29268

سلام دوستان،
لطفا کسانی که در طراحی وب حرفه ای نیستند این پیام رو نخونن.
بنده میخوام یه سایت مثل برام طراحی کنید و سئوشو طوری انجام بدید تا آخر   تیر بیاد لینک یک و زیر 5000، هزینه ام بین 2میلیون تا 5میلیون در نظر   گرفتم.
http://iproposal.ir
هر کسی که میخواد برای هزینه صحبت کنه لطفا ایمیل بزنه به milahmadia@gmail.com یا با شماره 09358300031 تماس بگیره.
سپاس فراوان

----------

